# Goku vs Hercules (Marvel)



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

Hercules is armed with a lamp.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 16, 2009)

Mortal or Immortal Hercules?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

what is it with you and lamps?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2009)

Why did you give Hercules a lamp?


----------



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Mortal or Immortal Hercules?



Since Goku couldn't kill him if he's immortal, mortal it is.



Bluebeard said:


> Why did you give Hercules a lamp?



Because a lightbulb by itself wouldn't be very useful, now would it?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Since Goku couldn't kill him if he's immortal, mortal it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Because a lightbulb by itself wouldn't be very useful, now would it?



What use does it have in a fight?


----------



## killfox (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Because a lightbulb by itself wouldn't be very useful, now would it?


Wtf? :rofl


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> Since Goku couldn't kill him if he's immortal, mortal it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *Because a lightbulb by itself wouldn't be very useful, now would it*?



That doesn't make an sense I don't understand how a Lamp is going to help Goku beat Hercules who actually held up the sky once for Atlas.


----------



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> What use does it have in a fight?



It allows him to counter solar flare.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 16, 2009)

Why not just give him sunglasses or a mirror? Did'nt you Give Goku the lamp in the Goku vs Superman fight, what was that for? Heat vision?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> It allows him to counter solar flare.



Wait, what? You're going to have to explain that one...


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyway, mortal Hercules would probably lose as long as Goku doesn't try to go HtH with him.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> It allows him to counter solar flare.



What...How?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2009)

I think he's just being random with the lamp.

i like ur style, bro


----------



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Wait, what? You're going to have to explain that one...





Emperor Joker said:


> What...How?



He can hit Goku with it while Goku's using solar flare.




Lucaniel said:


> I think he's just being random with the lamp.
> 
> i like ur style, bro



We have ourselves a winner.


----------



## chulance (Aug 16, 2009)

So mortal Hercules? I guess Goku wins he won't need solar flare.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, our research does indicate that primates may have a fear of lamps, not light, but rather the lamp itself. Apprently mammals seem to have a hard time accepting that a lamp could defeat a planet-buster, so they fear it,


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 16, 2009)

If this is mortal Hercules since Goku would most likely win this one. IIRC that current Hercules is downpower now these days.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

chulance said:


> So mortal Hercules? I guess Goku wins he won't need solar flare.



Mortal Herc was able to hold up the freaking sky, fyi, one good punch should take down Goku.

Edit: How dewpowerd has Hercules gotten as of late.


----------



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Mortal Herc was able to hold up the freaking sky, fyi, one good punch should take down Goku.
> 
> Edit: How dewpowerd has Hercules gotten as of late.



There's no reason for him to hit Goku though.
Also, just how much does the Sky weigh?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

Physical strength can't hold the sky, it's almost completely gas. How can that feat apply?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Physical strength can't hold the sky, it's almost completely gas. How can that feat apply?



It's solid apparently in the original Greek myth, which applies to Marvel Hercules since, he's the same person.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

So ... what does it weigh?


----------



## Genyosai (Aug 16, 2009)

However much the atmosphere weighs, which is about five quadrillion tonnes apparently.


----------



## Takuza (Aug 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Physical strength can't hold the sky, it's almost completely gas. How can that feat apply?



I'm going to reject that feat personally, because it doesn't make a bit of sense (not that anything in comicbooks does/should). 

I guess Hercules could throw the lamp at Goku as a ranged attack.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 16, 2009)

Takuza said:


> I'm going to reject that feat personally, because it doesn't make a bit of sense (not that anything in comicbooks does/should).
> 
> I guess Hercules could throw the lamp at Goku as a ranged attack.



It's from the original Myth, and since Marvel Hercules is the same person from the Greek Myths the feat still applies.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 16, 2009)

Not enough lamps.

In the OBD I mean.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 16, 2009)

I still say Goku wins. Planet Bust is more force than lifting the atmosphere.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2009)

It wasn't the atmosphere.

But ignoring that, what?


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Aug 16, 2009)

lmao holding up the atmosphere/sky
what a terrible feat to use in OB


----------



## VJPholwanna (Aug 16, 2009)

hjkou said:


> lmao holding up the atmosphere/sky
> what a terrible feat to use in OB



Hay, he did it. Everyone knows it. Why not use it? Unquantifiable?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 17, 2009)

Just so you know, that feat does appear in the comics.

Like I said, Herc has crazy strength feats (like shaking the earth when arm-wrestling with Thor) and physically beating down a Skyfather - level Skrull deity.

But these will only be relevant if Goku tries to go HtH with him, with bloodlust and no PIS/CIS Goku would win


----------



## Takuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Bumping for newer opinions


----------



## Cooler (Dec 7, 2010)

Hercules is now a skyfather...Goku is sodomized.


----------



## randomsurfer (Dec 7, 2010)

The sky that hercules held up is as large as the known world back then so it's much smaller than the whole sky in the whole world.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, mortal Hercules would probably lose as long as Goku doesn't try to go HtH with him.



that's the thing goku is going to try to attack him. i can see a herc slam for the win


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 7, 2010)

Basically what others have said. If Goku sticks to ranged attacks, he'll probably win. If he goes in for h2h, he's gonna get owned.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Dec 7, 2010)

Goku wins ranged
Herc wins H2H


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 7, 2010)

maybe the lamp is like a super ki absorbing lamp. or it's just useless. should give goku something random too, like a pillow.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Edit: How dewpowerd has Hercules gotten as of late.



De-powered? It's the opposite. Current hercules counters solar flare by throwing the sun at Goku


----------



## hammer (Dec 7, 2010)

ban look at the date


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> But these will only be relevant if Goku tries to go HtH with him, with bloodlust and no PIS/CIS Goku would win



He can bat ki with adamantine mace


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> De-powered? It's the opposite. Current hercules counters solar flare by throwing the sun at Goku



Look at the date of my post man...it was lat year, the OP necroed this for no reason.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2010)

I have no need for these little details of yours such as the linearity of time and space


----------



## Judas (Dec 7, 2010)

Current Herc punches Goku.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> maybe the lamp is like a super ki absorbing lamp. or it's just useless. should give goku something random too, like a pillow.



It's actally not completely random. The OP started making threads and giving one side a "lamp" after my Jafar vs. Goku thread as a bad joke.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 7, 2010)

randomsurfer said:


> The sky that hercules held up is as large as the known world back then so it's much smaller than the whole sky in the whole world.


lol wut          ?


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 8, 2010)

How fast is Hercules?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2010)

He's irrelevantly fast? Things as speed or flow of time itself have become rather very subjective to hercules.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 8, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> If this is mortal Hercules since Goku would most likely win this one. IIRC that current Hercules is downpower now these days.



i think you better go back and check out some of hercules comics and current herc is the strongest sky father right now


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2010)

that's an old post HK.


----------



## Heavenly King (Dec 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> that's an old post HK.



yea i know 

i just like poking at hellspawn



heavy_rasengan said:


> How fast is Hercules?



fast enough to hit spider man up to being like sentry


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2010)

Sentry is not even the same being. He's God speed, AKA plot speed that requires him to be


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lamp owns Goku.  This fight is disguised as Goku vs. Lamp while being held by Hercules.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 8, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It's actally not completely random. The OP started making threads and giving one side a "lamp" after my Jafar vs. Goku thread as a bad joke.



so basically the OP is butthurt.


----------



## Takuza (Dec 8, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> so basically the OP is butthurt.



I actually never even read that thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> He can bat ki with adamantine mace



Assuming we're talking non-Skyfather here, I'd like to see some evidence he can do that. I mean we know Hulk can deflect energy with his bare hands and Thor can do it wit Mjolnir, but I've never seen Hercules do it with his mace.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Assuming we're talking non-Skyfather here, I'd like to see some evidence he can do that. I mean we know Hulk can deflect energy with his bare hands and Thor can do it wit Mjolnir, but I've never seen Hercules do it with his mace.


What do you suppose would happen, the mace is pretty much Olympian adamantium?


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2010)

i say goku flys away and shoots kai blast so Hercules feals useless but then he sees a lanturn on the ground and throws it. and thats how the fight goes


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Assuming we're talking non-Skyfather here, I'd like to see some evidence he can do that. I mean we know Hulk can deflect energy with his bare hands and Thor can do it wit Mjolnir, but I've never seen Hercules do it with his mace.



There's been plenty of moments although the only one I can remember right now is in prince of power.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 8, 2010)

you know what the hell is a lanturn gonna do. whats next are we gonna give goku a broken umbrella


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

Havoc said:


> What do you suppose would happen, the mace is pretty much Olympian adamantium?



That doesn't imply it has energy - reflecting properties.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool, but can you answer my question?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

It would get hit, survive, but not reflect the energy? 

It's hardly big enough to shield his entire body.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you confused by something?


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, your question, it makes little sense


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 8, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> so basically the OP is butthurt.



It certainly came off that way.


Takuza said:


> I actually never even read that thread



You didn't have to read through the entire thread know Goku lost and that Jafar has a lamp.


----------



## Takuza (Dec 8, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It certainly came off that way.
> 
> 
> You didn't have to read through the entire thread know Goku lost and that Jafar has a lamp.



I don't think I participated in that thread, and I don't recall reading it at all.
Basically, your thread had no influence over my choice of lamps, it was just a random item. I never bothered to correct you in the past though. But that is neither here nor there

The consensus still seems to be that Goku wins, alright


----------



## Havoc (Dec 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes, your question, it makes little sense


It's pretty straight forward - what do you think would happen if ki hit the mace?

I didn't think I needed to actually write it out, but I may need to stop making assumptions, that's my fault.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Just because we're using pre-death/pre-suped up Herc does that mean we are also not using the current version of his mace?

Because after Herc died and bequeathed the Mace to Amadeus Cho, Banner and him modified it to be able to redirect energy.

Also, what happens when energy hits adamantium? Aren't the two interchangeable for the most part?


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 8, 2010)

Takuza said:


> I don't think I participated in that thread, and I don't recall reading it at all.
> Basically, your thread had no influence over my choice of lamps, it was just a random item. I never bothered to correct you in the past though. But that is neither here nor there


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 8, 2010)

Havoc said:


> It's pretty straight forward - what do you think would happen if ki hit the mace?
> 
> I didn't think I needed to actually write it out, but I may need to stop making assumptions, that's my fault.



I answered that already


----------

